# Knife Attack in Paris 30 May 2017



## tomahawk6 (1 Jun 2017)

The attacker hesitated after attacking a man who had just bought beer.A woman attacked the attacker and soon after he is arrested by police.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-_J1DKgBo8

_- mod edit to fix date of attack according to French media -_


----------



## RocketRichard (1 Jun 2017)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The attacker hesitated after attacking a man who had just bought beer.A woman attacked the attacker and soon after he is arrested by police.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-_J1DKgBo8


Methinks a bottle of beer or wine crashed down upon his head would be an appropriate response from one of the patrons. The female in the video is to be commended. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jun 2017)

According to a Google Translation of the original story (in French), so far ...


> ... the suspect was not arrested at his home, but at a nearby family, on Wednesday morning, in the north of the capital. The two men were placed in custody and their apartments were searched. According to our information, they are not indexed or even known for any radicalization. At this stage, the anti-terrorist prosecutor's office has not seized the case. The investigations, conducted by the 3rd Judicial Police District (DPJ), will have to determine the motive of this aggression, and whether or not the assailant knew the victim.


----------



## Kirkhill (1 Jun 2017)

A knife attack in the nation of La Rive Gauche, les souks de Marseilles and Apache......

And in other news Jimmy came out the pub in Glasgow.  A kiss and a smile.


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Jun 2017)

Wow, what a lame response from the guy with the beer.  I would have tried to feed that fuck in the man jammies one of my beers, bottom first.  See him try and break his Ramadan fast with no front teeth.


----------

